# Scope?



## Luke Wiebe (Sep 3, 2012)

What kind of scope should I use on my .223? If I sight it in at 200yds. Thanks


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Whatever you're comfortable with.

Lots of people go with 3-9

I have most of mine topped with 4.5-14

1-4 can be good.

I really depends on what kind of shooting you tend to do most.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

If you happen to own a conograph, then a mil dot scope would suit well given you can type in your data to a trajectory calc. spit out the range in mils, then hold off whatevers on your little range card. Otherwise I agree with Fr3dB3ar, 3-9 or a fixed scope can be great option where you have no paralax to worry with, a fixed 10x is great for almost anything....except maybe a coyote hauling tail


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Rediculous said:


> a fixed 10x is great for almost anything....except maybe a coyote hauling tail


Have to disagree on that one. I once had a 'yote come in to the caller and "someone" had left the scope dialed up to 9x from a previous hunt. It was a real struggle to find her in the the scope at 40 yards and I just about missed getting a shot because of it. Believe me, at 40 yards and 9x the field of view is might small, and 10x would be even smaller.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I always keep the scope at low power when I start a stand... If the yotes are a long way out, I'll dial up the power & use the kill laser for more visibility...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Rediculous said:


> If you happen to own a conograph, then a mil dot scope would suit well given you can type in your data to a trajectory calc. spit out the range in mils, then hold off whatevers on your little range card. Otherwise I agree with Fr3dB3ar, 3-9 or a fixed scope can be great option where you have no paralax to worry with, a fixed 10x is great for almost anything....except maybe a coyote hauling tail


I'll disagree also, trying to find a close in coyote at
10x is going to lead to an ill places or Missed shot. 
Like Scotty says always start on your lowest setting, if a dog is way out and you dial up he is less likely to see or be spooked by the movement.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

*I agree with the low power setting. * I hunt with 2-7s, 3-9s and one 6x-18x (It was a Leuopold that was given to me). 6x as a base # is too high for most hunting IMO. I keep these scopes always dialed down. However, if distance shooting is the issue (past 200 yards) I love MilDOTs. Most MilDots only function when dialed to the highest setting. I have one that is 3-10x and one 4.5-14x.* Learning a MilDot is a big investment on the range, frankly it's not needed for hunting, but if I could top all my high-powers with one scope it would be the Leupold 3-10x MilDot scope. * If the long shot ever presented itself, it's very doable.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Rediculous said:


> If you happen to own a conograph, then a mil dot scope would suit well given you can type in your data to a trajectory calc. spit out the range in mils, then hold off whatevers on your little range card. Otherwise I agree with Fr3dB3ar, 3-9 or a fixed scope can be great option where you have no paralax to worry with, a fixed 10x is great for almost anything....except maybe a coyote hauling tail


Make me 3rd to disagree. I had a 10x fixed on my AR and couldn't get the darned yote in the scope in time as it was moving @ 100+. Switched to a 4.5-14


----------



## Nickb (Nov 3, 2013)

I use a vortex 3-9 now on top of my AR. It's not too bad. I will be switching it out for a 4.5-16 Nikon here pretty soon. I am starting to shoot long ranges more and could use the extra power.


----------

